# Roots evrywhere !  What should I do ?



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

I am just starting to flower my Grandaddy purple girls , I have them in 6in Grodan blocks and their roots have started to grow out of the bottom of them ! Should I stack them on more blocks, not sure what to do ?  :confused2:


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 26, 2009)

No offence bro, but aren't you the guy who is going to start growing professionaly and supplying Clones/edibles and herb to a club?

These are not the type of questions for someone to ask who is going to be supplying herb to Medical Patients. 
Maybe you should grow a few dozen crops first, before breaking into the "Medical Marijuana Provider" role.

I know my posts sounds a little harsh, but you have to understand, you are going to have a helluva time making a living if you are not sure what to do with plants shooting roots out of rockwool cubes. 
If you are seriously planning on making a living, you should have whatever grow system u are running DIALED, and dialed hard.
You will be competing with the BEST growers in the world, and I can assure you, medicore herb has little value and most clubs won't even take it, let alone alot of it, enough to support a family.

But, I will help you with what I can.

What type of system are you running? Are the blocks in Trays? If you have some sort of "tray", you can use Grodan rockwool slabs. Cut a hole in the plastic covering the slab, and place your 6x6 on the slab., ebsure you leave the plastic on the slab, as it will contain the root systen within the slab. You will have to poke some holes in the slab bottom to allow drainage.

hope this helps.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

I really wasnt planning on making a living growing weed, just thought that working with a club would be a safe alternative when it came time to sell some of the product ?  Im mainly growing because I love bud and I love to grow things as well !  I make a great living already with the other 3 companies I have, This is just a hoby for me and I am just learning to grow MJ !  I never claimed to be some guru grower, I just posted a thread to share something I was excited about with people who could give me some opinions about it !   This is only my second grow man, and the first one was in soil, so I didnt encounter this situation and was simply asking for a lil advice. Its  not a competition for me by any means dude ! so if you are lookin for one ? you picked the wrong guy ! I am here to learn and share ideas with some coo people of the same interests, not to mock people for not knowing something !

By the way, I called abuddy and he was able to answer my question !
so thanks anyways..... peace


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 26, 2009)

Man you guys need to burn n chill....


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2009)

I saw roots.. long movie...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

roots that's in the theater this weekend, is it any good?:confused2:

light getting to your roots is never good. they have to have some tpye of medium to structulary(sp?) sport the folier growth.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you  JustAnotherAnt !   I wasnt expecting an attack, but I will defend myself when it happens... sorry guy's  !  My day started off good and I plan on it staying that way.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

:48: chris we're just giving you a hard time cuase we can't complain about the server.


Thanks MarP:48:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Ozzy...  thanks dude ! I needed a lil friendly gesture.... 
Well.... off to work :lama: catch up with you later in the club !
have a good day man !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2009)

No-one is having a go at you Chris 

This is an open forum where all that we type is read.

Things people type from days or weeks ago are often resurfaced, NCH wasnt flaming you and getting shizzt, he was simply venting his view as he see's it.

NCH is a very nice person, a person that speaks his mind.

This is how it should be, not pussyfooting around the real issue.

We are all adults here.

eace:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 26, 2009)

Well depends on how you grow. if dirt put the cubes in dirt. if hydro get em put in the medium our using. whether hydroton or whatever...time to get those roots fed for real.


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Chris, NorCal brings up some good points, however, I work successfully w/ more than one club in Cali and have always had good luck, even when a harvest is sub-par to my usual standard. The majority of the herb not on the top-self is really not all that great. Just my opinion - but I've seen clubs attempt to sell just about any kind of herb, even brown, brick shwag. You might not get the best money for beginner type harvests but a surplus is worth a shot. California is giving us the ability to try and pursue a legal road to follow and I respect your line of thinking. Making a living off growing herb is a stretch for most growers, even experienced ones but I wish you the best of luck none the less. It's absoluely worth trying to sell your extra herb.

The root issue has been answered above, no matter the solution the roots need to be protected from light and disease. Hope all goes well......


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guy's, I appreciate your input on the issue ! Yes I did find the answer I was looking for BTW...   I ended up getting some coco mats for my trays and all is good !

 In understand NCH's outlook on things, and I do appreciate his opinion on things as well, but c mon man .... You cant aproach another man in that tone and not expect him to just suck it up, at least not me anyway !

Making a point is one thing, but if you wanna mock me, and try to make me look stupid, I will gladly handle it one way or another !

 I just had along day at work and im ready to get stoned so im done here....


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 26, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> No offence bro,
> 
> I know my posts sounds a little harsh,
> You will be competing with the BEST growers in the world,
> ...


 Sorry NCH to the point .... Brother Chris it seems pretty strait up to me . And you are'nt getting flamed ! Norcal just does'nt beat around the bush ! Simple ! Take care and all the best !


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah,...NCH means well....he's just a serious grower...he did offer helpfull advice..anyway, try using rooter plugs and hydroton with your next grow. it's what i use and i love it. if your using an E&F system, you can't go wrong with the stuff...never needs replacing(a good bit of cleaning though) does'nt affect PH and it's virtually impossible to overwater in that medium. some people may gasp at my method but if my roots run wild and grow super long, i just cut em'......never bothers the plants...i just would go crazy with the cutting..


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Aug 26, 2009)

chris, i too do not think that NCH was flamming you or jumping on you b/c i read the post where you and him were discussing supplying clubs.  i got the impression your growing skills were more refined then to ask a simple question about roots coming out of the grodan.  i had the same question but i just started growing and i dont think my skills would be up to par to compete with someone with years of harvests under their belt.

im not taking sides just stating my observations.

peace and good luck


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 27, 2009)

I know im new at growing and have made it clear in plenty of posts and threads.......    But the way I opperate as a man, is if i am offered an oppertunity to do something that I and others can benifit from .... 10 times outa 10, im not gonna turn it down !  One word "CHALLENGE" if a person goes thru his/her life without taking risks, or stepping up to challenges !  They will never become succesful.....!  Another thing, i am not trying to grow for a living ???  it is something I do to relax and enjoy.... a hobby so to speak ! But if it makes me an extra buck or two, WHY NOT ? 

  So that being said, i am going to except the guys offer an give it a shot !
nothing to lose ! and a whole lot to learn !  You can either cheer me on, or boo at me !  It makes no difference.......   Ide rather have the help and support, but thats just me !


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

Im gonna cheer you!:clap: 

With the mention of the GDP, dont expect it to purple up..I have grown it twice now, and unless the outdoor temps hit 40-45 at night, it may not purple up for you.  I hear it is the greenest of the purp strains.

I have bought from a few co-ops and despensarys, the top drawer stuff is just more spendy, i have found in the co-ops/collectives.  The one despensary I have gone to, it is all top drawer, as they grow their own....way tastey stuff.  This hawian (not top of the line) I picked up for half of what the top of the line items were priced at a co-op. It lets the more financially challenged folks buy a bit of meds too.

I would love to help tip the budget problems of California with a nice big  Tax revenue from growing this year.  That is a tax I would gladly pay.  Takes it one baby step closer to legalization.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Aug 27, 2009)

ill cheer you on also.

good luck and keep it green.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 27, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I saw roots.. long movie...


 

LMAO. funny stuff Hick!


Chris, I was worried that you would take me the wrong way, which it seemed you did. That was not my intent bro.

I simply don't want you to set up a deal with a Dispensary and go in there with 6 OZ of "hay" and when he turns you down, you get butthurt. I have seen 100's of growers go to the clubs with high expectations of making a little coin, only to get thier herb laughed at and shot down. Nothing ruins a growers confidence like a "professional buyer" shooting down your efforts, which you spent upwards of 3 months to do.

So lets get real.

You stated in your other post that you are setting up a contract with a Dispensary owner to supply Clones/Finished herb and edibles for the consumption of Medical Patients.
From this statement alone, it would seem that you would know what you are doing when accepting such a HUGE task. If you did not realize the scope of what you were saying, that is your bad man.

It's like a guy stating that he is going to be a Personal trainer while only working out himself 1 time. How can he supply others with "training" when he himself does not understand what a trainer does.

SO, it is not a personal attack on you Chris, not at all. I am just saving you a little headache and bringing your "dream" of extra income from becoming a disappointment.


I too applaud your efforts man, and it is a dream of every pot smoking resident in California, and many others that live in other States with dreams of coming to Cali and striking it rich.
Do not think I am tryin' to deter you from that.


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 27, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I simply don't want you to set up a deal with a Dispensary and go in there with 6 OZ of "hay" and when he turns you down, you get butthurt. I have seen 100's of growers go to the clubs with high expectations of making a little coin, only to get thier herb laughed at and shot down. Nothing ruins a growers confidence like a "professional buyer" shooting down your efforts, which you spent upwards of 3 months to do.
> 
> I too applaud your efforts man, and it is a dream of every pot smoking resident in California, and many others that live in other States with dreams of coming to Cali and striking it rich.
> Do not think I am tryin' to deter you from that.


 
hehe ive had my bud turned down once, and it sucks - maybe cause they already bought a bunch that day, or the bud just wasnt good.  thats when decided either i needed to learn how to grow top dollar bud, or take another side of the business like clones or edibles.  i couldnt decide which, so ive being doing both ever since


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 27, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> hehe ive had my bud turned down once, and it sucks - maybe cause they already bought a bunch that day, or the bud just wasnt good. thats when decided either i needed to learn how to grow top dollar bud, or take another side of the business like clones or edibles. i couldnt decide which, so ive being doing both ever since


 
I hear ya.

I have seen many dreams crushed. Then what happens...it all goes out on the street. Then u have to deal with "undisireables" and are now part of "The Black Market".

Being told that your herb "is not what they are looking for" does make many a grower angry and against Dispensaries. Of course, we all think that our herb is the best and that they are crazy for not buying it at the price you think is fair. But the fact that you are competing against 1000's of others either will break you, or step up your game.

And Chris, it is not that I am worried about competition, not at all. There can never be enough good herb, believe that.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks NCH.... Im sorry I got upset bro, I appologize !
I hope theres no hard feelings....   I dont lose my cool to much these days
and I feel pretty bad !   So water under the bridge  ?  Im sure I am gonna have alot of questions in the futer and a guy like yourself can surely be a great resource !  So I hope that option still remains ? On that note, have a good day and I will see you back inside !


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 27, 2009)

No worrys man. I too apologize if I offended you man. I can be a little harsh.

I hope all works well for you!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 3, 2009)

^ good stuff going on here y'all. and thats what it's all about. much respect all around.  ...Irish...


----------

